# Samish Retriever FT Club



## Glenn Norton (Oct 23, 2011)

I'm counting on you Sharon, for updates.
Good Luck

Glenn


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Glenn Norton said:


> I'm counting on you Sharon, for updates.
> Good Luck
> 
> Glenn


Haha Glenn, I believe Abe did well, didn't stay to watch Razz. They started with a triple, ran 4 dogs and scrapped it. Then went to a quad. If I hear callbacks, I will post them.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Unofficial Open Callbacks to the 2nd series (25 dogs):

4,7,12,16,18,19,20,22,25,26,28,31,35,41,46,48,50,51,52,53,56,59,61,62,63

Dog 48 will start the 2nd series.


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Derby done for the day. All dogs back to next series tomorrow.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Unofficial Amateur Callbacks to the 3rd series (16 dogs):

9,10,12,13,14,18,20,22,23,25,31,34,38,41,42,46

Dog #20 starts.


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Unofficial Open callbacks to fourth series (8 dogs) -

4,7,12,20,22,48,59,61


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Open results - 

1st Odin - A. Fangsrud/E. Fangsrud
2nd JJ - McBee/Totten
3rd Rusty - van der Lee
4th Moto - Macfarland/Van De Brake

Amateur results -

1st Fred - White
2nd Abby - Zalunardo
3rd Dutch - Vanderzanden
4th Shiner - van der Lee
RJ Otis - Lillebo
J's Rusty - van der Lee
Moto - Macfarland


----------



## Don (Apr 10, 2011)

Derby results?


----------



## Glenda Brown (Jun 23, 2003)

Wow, Sharon, you and Eric's crew were really on a roll this weekend. Big congratulations! Miss all of you but am so delighted to read about your success.

Glenda


----------



## DMA (Jan 9, 2008)

Congrats to the Mission Mountain team!


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Glenda Brown said:


> Wow, Sharon, you and Eric's crew were really on a roll this weekend. Big congratulations! Miss all of you but am so delighted to read about your success.
> 
> Glenda


Yes Glenda it was really fun, thanks. I just heard word that Barney won the Derby with Peat. He had a great weekend and team MMR was rockin'.


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

I heard it was hard. Long gun was basically retired for the dogs. Happy for Barney.


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Very happy for Barny and Peat!


----------



## Glenn Norton (Oct 23, 2011)

Big congratulations to Barney, Sharon, Armand and Eric.
Great weekend


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Glenn Norton said:


> Big congratulations to Barney, Sharon, Armand and Eric.
> Great weekend


Thank you Glenn! good weekend.


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

I just wanted to give a big shout out to Eric Fangsud not just a great dog trainer, but extraordinary coach of his handlers. This has been an awesome season for not just Eric but all his client handlers as well. His whole truck from young derby dogs, younger all age dogs to the older dogs nearing the end of their career.


----------

